# Yippee-i-ay Mini Sirloin Burger



## C. B. Barbee (Apr 7, 2009)

This was way too funny.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut0WDb-xzks"]YouTube - Jack in the Box - Mini Sirloin Burgers[/ame]


----------



## owls84 (Apr 8, 2009)

I love me some Jack in the Box!!!!


----------



## TCShelton (Apr 8, 2009)

That was awesome.  Jack is fast catching up to Burger King's great "King" commercials.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 8, 2009)

This one is freakin hilarious

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gMZ62PsvRM"]YouTube - SpongeBob Burger King[/ame]


----------



## RJS (Apr 9, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## C. B. Barbee (Apr 9, 2009)

I never really thought Sir Mix-a-Lot would sell out like that.  Times are tough for everyone in this economy, I guess.


----------

